# Banks County shoot!!!



## alligood729 (Jan 3, 2009)

I made the short drive to Banks Co this morning, first trip there. The range was great, first time for me with all that up and down!!! I was fortunate enough to meet up with Nick, (duckhawk), Hugh from Antler Creations, and a couple of other fellows, Nate and Micheal. The shoot was well organized, plenty of room, and the hosts were great!! I will most definitely make the trip back again. 

Nick, it was great to put a face to a user name!!! My pleasure to shoot with you, and the other guys. Hopefully we will meet up again sometime!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 3, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> I made the short drive to Banks Co this morning, first trip there. The range was great, first time for me with all that up and down!!! I was fortunate enough to meet up with Nick, (duckhawk), Hugh from Antler Creations, and a couple of other fellows, Nate and Micheal. The shoot was well organized, plenty of room, and the hosts were great!! I will most definitely make the trip back again.
> 
> Nick, it was great to put a face to a user name!!! My pleasure to shoot with you, and the other guys. Hopefully we will meet up again sometime!!!



Glad ya'll had a good time! I love them hills, heck that's where I am from North Ga..I will be making the journey at some point and time! 
I heard that Cain a.k.a. robinthehood" shot "2-UP" that ain't bad at all to start the yr. Good shooting Cain!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 3, 2009)

I did not get to go had other thing going on.

I will make it up there.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great shoot, Great people. I know We all had a blast. It was different, but it was fun.......... I shot very very bad........ I mean the worse score I have ever shot..........But, It was fun, judging distance wasn't my problem, it was just making the shot it self...........

O well, ill be back up there to try again soon............

WTG to Banks County Crew...........


Hope to see you guys at our shoot!!!!!!!


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jan 3, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> The range was great, first time for me with all that up and down!!!



That wasnt up and down, come back up to Black Mt, now thats fun on a hot summer day.   How ya been David, hope the holidays treated you well.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 3, 2009)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> That wasnt up and down, come back up to Black Mt, now thats fun on a hot summer day.   How ya been David, hope the holidays treated you well.


Hey Brian!! I'm sending you a pm!


----------



## frdstang90 (Jan 3, 2009)

Scores are already up.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 3, 2009)

frdstang90 said:


> Scores are already up.



How do you get them to come up? I have tried the website, can only find 08 scores. Not that I did all that well, I'd just like to see them!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like ya'll had a great time!


----------



## GaBear (Jan 3, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> How do you get them to come up? I have tried the website, can only find 08 scores. Not that I did all that well, I'd just like to see them!!!



Dang David You didn't have to spank me that bad.......

Look for the 2009 scores tab just under the 2008 scores tab on the home page. 

Anyone got a fire extenguisher so I can Put My Butt out. I really hate getting it smoked liked that!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 3, 2009)

GaBear said:


> Dang David You didn't have to spank me that bad.......
> 
> Look for the 2009 scores tab just under the 2008 scores tab on the home page.
> 
> Anyone got a fire extenguisher so I can Put My Butt out. I really hate getting it smoked liked that!!!!



I've tried over and over, all I get is the classes and entry fees. What am I doing wrong?

Ok, frdstang90 sent the scores to me. I didn't beat you that bad!!!  I just got the bow sighted in good after I got there this morning!!! I had to play with the rest last night, and paper tuned it again, after we saw that the launcher was canted a little to the right. It was shooting ok, but I'd get a flier every once in a while. After it was paper tuned last night, I didn't have time to check the pins, and the first shot on the bags this morning was a foot low and 6" to the right!! Got it zeroed in after a couple of shots tho. I had 5 fives, two from bad yardage, three from me being sloppy!!! I'll try not to let it happen again!!!


----------



## GaBear (Jan 3, 2009)

here try this
http://www.bankscountyarcheryclub.com/26323.html


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 3, 2009)

GaBear said:


> here try this
> http://www.bankscountyarcheryclub.com/26323.html



This is all I'm getting!http://www.bankscountyarcheryclub.com/26323.html This is what comes up every time I hit the "2009 scores" tab.


----------



## Duckhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

David I had a Blast up there today! Even though I shot like crap, a 164 that's awful but hey it was fun, I can't wait for the next shoot where we headed next!


----------



## brownitisdown (Jan 3, 2009)

like like kp sr got gabear geritol today


----------



## j_hughes113 (Jan 3, 2009)

Bear, the only thing that i saw today that we needed a fire extinguisher for was to put Mitchell out.  Man he was on fire.  He shot 7 14's and 2 12's. Good shooting buddy.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 3, 2009)

j_hughes113 said:


> Bear, the only thing that i saw today that we needed a fire extinguisher for was to put Mitchell out.  Man he was on fire.  He shot 7 14's and 2 12's. Good shooting buddy.



Now that right there is some fine shootin'!!!!! I know he shot at least one 14, I watched him!!! And I still can't get the scores to come up!!!


----------



## Duckhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

I went right to the scores david, You placed like 6th out of the class.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 3, 2009)

Duckhawk said:


> I went right to the scores david, You placed like 6th out of the class.



Thanks Nick, but I still can't access the scores. I'm just not hitting on all cylinders tonight!!!


----------



## GaBear (Jan 3, 2009)

Must be something on Your Puter.


----------



## GaBear (Jan 3, 2009)

j_hughes113 said:


> Bear, the only thing that i saw today that we needed a fire extinguisher for was to put Mitchell out.  Man he was on fire.  He shot 7 14's and 2 12's. Good shooting buddy.




 You got that right. Mitchell is a Man Posessed. Which If he is Headed to the Big Boy shoot at ASA he had better be


----------



## abhunter (Jan 4, 2009)

Great Job Timmy,Jessica and gang.  


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 4, 2009)

*wWoWw*



j_hughes113 said:


> Bear, the only thing that i saw today that we needed a fire extinguisher for was to put Mitchell out.  Man he was on fire.  He shot 7 14's and 2 12's. Good shooting buddy.




Da Skipper:-Mitch Irvin, doing what he does....19-up  
I would talk smack to Mitch about that 5 he hit..  But it think  its best I leave that man alone...

Good Shooting Mitch....  Hey! Don't forget about my boy Mike bringing up 2nd place..Way to go Mike..


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 4, 2009)

GaBear said:


> Must be something on Your Puter.



Finally came up! I didn't do anything different, it just came up this morning. Them 3 sloppy shots cost me!


----------



## poolgy (Jan 4, 2009)

Great turnout!

Wish I could have come also.  Hope to see some of you make it down to Claxton in three weeks!


----------



## gator19 (Jan 4, 2009)

had a great time at the shoot it was different we loved it we will be back ol blake spanked the first tour. of the year looks like maybe anouther fine year for him the boy can shoot winning with a 213 no a bad start


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2009)

Bear, should did what I did.......hung out in a treestand!!!!

Mitch 19 up huh?  Where did he get his 5......sorry Mitch, I could not resist.

Justin, what are y'all doin to that youngin anyway?  He has been on fire the last year and a half or so.  Maybe you outta keep him from looking at your targets during the week!!!!!!!!!  J/K, good shooting Mitch.  Keep it up mi amigo....

I gotta tell yall though, in all honesty.  I have seen a bunch of the best in the world shoot, and I would put Mitch up there with any of them when he puts his mind to it.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 4, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> Da Skipper:-Mitch Irvin, doing what he does....19-up
> I would talk smack to Mitch about that 5 he hit..  But it think  its best I leave that man alone...
> 
> Good Shooting Mitch....  Hey! Don't forget about my boy Mike bringing up 2nd place..Way to go Mike..



How'd you shoot "E"? I haven't looked at the scores...


----------



## j_hughes113 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wish I could tell you what I did to him Reylamb.  He says that he used to never shoot at 14s till he started shooting with me. I think I've created a monster with that whole deal. It's almost to the point that I'm surprised when he shoots at a ten or twelve.  He has got an incredible amount of drive right now because he is worried about being able to be competetive with the other pros.  Oh and the five was because of a little to much gas on a fourteen.


----------



## young gunna (Jan 5, 2009)

Good shootin guys hate I missed it!


----------



## reylamb (Jan 5, 2009)

j_hughes113 said:


> I wish I could tell you what I did to him Reylamb.  He says that he used to never shoot at 14s till he started shooting with me. I think I've created a monster with that whole deal. It's almost to the point that I'm surprised when he shoots at a ten or twelve.  He has got an incredible amount of drive right now because he is worried about being able to be competetive with the other pros.  Oh and the five was because of a little to much gas on a fourteen.



I talked to him about that a while back.  He called and asked me if I thought he could compete with the pros.  I told him when it comes to pulling back a bow and making a shot he is as good as anyone.  Yardage is what might seperate him from the big dogs, because they do not shoot any better than he does.

When he beat GRIV handly that evening on the 900 round I think it finally clicked in his head, yes he really is that good.  I mean he dropped what, 6 points total that evening?

I guess you never should have gotten him shooting at 14s!!!!!  The ASA shoots he and I shot together he pretty well laid off them...........you created a monster.  I really hope he does well next year.

What about you?  You shooting big boy pro or sorta pro this year??????


----------



## creekbender (Jan 5, 2009)

sounds  like ya'll had alot of fun , talked to a gut today that said he was up there and hit an 86yd shot or something like that , said it was real nice  up there


----------



## j_hughes113 (Jan 6, 2009)

Im going to shoot sorta pro this year and maybe I'll get moved to the big boy class next year


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 6, 2009)

Taylor Co. said:


> How'd you shoot "E"? I haven't looked at the scores...



Missed it...  Looking forward to this weeked.  I need to get outdoors and get tuned in before gainesville..


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 6, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> Missed it...  Looking forward to this weeked.  I need to get outdoors and get tuned in before gainesville..



I hear ya! Me Too! Just not sure that I'll be ready this weekend, still got some pain in that there right shoulder!
Also this is the last wkend. of deer season down here and I want to take a few more..But I have to do it w/a Gun


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 17, 2009)

A few guys i go to school with went and said they had a lot of fun. Most of them shot in our ffa shoot. I finished second in the ffa shoot. 

Want to make it up there one weekend


----------

